# Can't install debootstrap from ports



## freebsd number 1 (Sep 22, 2020)

When trying to install debootstrap on FreeBSD 12.1 using 'make install' results in this error:


```
=> debootstrap_1.0.115.tar.gz doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/.
=> Attempting to fetch http://cdn.debian.net/debian/pool/main/d/debootstrap/debootstrap_1.0.115.tar.gz
fetch: http://cdn.debian.net/debian/pool/main/d/debootstrap/debootstrap_1.0.115.tar.gz: Not Found
=> Attempting to fetch http://http.debian.net/debian/pool/main/d/debootstrap/debootstrap_1.0.115.tar.gz
fetch: http://http.debian.net/debian/pool/main/d/debootstrap/debootstrap_1.0.115.tar.gz: Not Found
```

version 1.0.115 doesn't exist at http://http.debian.org/debian/pool/main/d/debootstrap/ . Which files in the ports tree  should I edit to change the version?


----------



## T-Daemon (Sep 22, 2020)

freebsd number 1 said:


> version 1.0.115 doesn't exist at http://http.debian.org/debian/pool/main/d/debootstrap/ .



On my system it's fetching from https://distcache.freebsd.org. You can fetch manually:

`fetch https://distcache.freebsd.org/ports-distfiles/debootstrap_1.0.115.tar.gz -o /usr/ports/distfiles/`


----------

